# Kittens for adoption in Mid November



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

Brenna's Kittens will be ready for adoption in mid November. Im starting to find homes now. They will come with the first to sets of shots and deworming. We are asking an adoption fee of $45 TO cover the cost of shots, Deworming, & vet bills. So if there is anyone In Southern California (San Diego, Riverside, La, Surrounding areas) that is interested let me know. Brenna will also be up for adoption more towards December after she is spayed! Im really sad to see brenna go but my dogs are not adjusting (we have 6 four of them are mastiffs) its not fair she has to be cooped up in our room. She is such a social cat she deserves to have run of a house =) Im just happy we saved her from going to the pound and having the kittens in a warm house not in the street =)!!!

I have available:

1 Black Female
1 Tortie Female
1 Red Classic Tabby Male
1 Blue torbie female (pending)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What perfect little angels!! I'm in Montclair (San Bernardino County) and if I didn't already have four cats now (one who is FIV/FeLV+), I'd take one of Brenna's babies in a heartbeat. Best of luck finding them homes.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you =)


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok so change in adoptions

Brenna
The black female
red male 

are still for adoption

Blue torbie still pending

the little tortie girl is staying with us. My boyfriend and I talkd it over and decided it would be best to have a kitten get used to the dogs now. Brenna wont be comfortable around seeing how she has attacked four already. So those are the changes


Let me know if anyone is still interested in the others


Thanks =)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It would be a better idea to spay/neuter all of them and pass the cost along to the adopter.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

i would love to have them all spayed/neutered before they leave but finances keep us from doing that. the money we get from kittens are going to get brenna spayed before she leaves. Bringing her into our home we knew we didnt have alot of money but couldnt turn her down. so we know we can get there shots an deworming to insure they are healthy. all the kittens that have homes already are family and friends and are all going to be spayed and neutered.the two that are left im hoping i can find someone who is very caring and will spay or neuter.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

So today i had to take one of the kittens to the vet today =( she had a goopy swollen eye. Turns out it was scratched and now she has eye drops every 8 hours So happy it wasnt a URI. But on the bright side he said they are huge! the size of 6 week old kittens. Girls weighing just under a pound and my boys are 1.5 pounds. Thy are only 3 weeks. just thought i would share. Im so proud of miss brenna being such an amazing mother!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

All of the kittens are so adorable. You have done such a wonderful job with them and Brenna.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you! =) i have bottle fed so many times. Its nice to sit back and watch mom take care of her Babies. A completely different experience lol.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Brenna has done a terrific job in feeding her 6 kitties, and you've done a great job in taking her in and looking after her, keeping her well fed, and calm. Tortie and torbie momcats are the best! Attacking the dog is natural for most queens when they have kittens, or sometimes other cats for that matter. Am happy you've got friends and family to take them in. Are they eating some food now? They should be showing interest in eating some real food next week. Once they get eating they won't be demanding so much milk from Brenna. They certainly sound like they're very good weight.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! =) They start food this weekend. they are getting there teeth in so poor brenna haha! ya vet couldnt beleive how much they have grown. he said average kitten gain a pound a month. My boys are over one pound almost two pounds! I can only imagine when they start eating food!


----------

